# Line Freezing 3" Chill Water lines



## Rhitchcock (Aug 25, 2009)

Thought I would post some pics of a chill water line relocate I did a couple of months ago. The lines were in a Mall that was leasing a space to a new tenant and the lines were in the way of the new tenants renovations the new lines were run during the day and we came in after closing to shut down the chiller and freeze the lines and install new valves and connect to the new lines. We air tested against the freeze plugs to check the welds no leaks first time. we were there all night finishing not bad for 1 day and 1 nights work.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you have to relocate the heating supply and return too? If that's what those lines are beside the chilled water lines. If you had the chiller shut down, why did you freeze the lines? Valves not hold?


----------



## Rhitchcock (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes we did have to relocate the heating lines also. If you look in one of the pics you can see a freeze head on the 1 1/2 line located next to one of the 3" heads. The valves you see on the 3" lines were about 20 years old and had never been exercised we jacked with it for about an hour just to see if it would move but could not. We advised the customers that we should freeze the lines on the floor above and remove the valves but they were not willing to pay the extra expense. about a week after we did the work and they called back because the tenant that would be moving into the space was worried about the valves leaking. we did another freeze and removed the old valves. The reason we froze the lines even with the chiller shut down was so that we did not have to drain down 3 floors and refill the system. we only moved about 100' of one of the main loops in the mall. we did have to install a 1/2 valve to bleed the air from the section of pipe before opening the valves to the system. We started about 9pm and were completed by 6am


----------

